# Protection Plan Cost Increase



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

Surprised I did not see this on here, or maybe I am just blind, but I received a letter today indicating the protection plan would be going from $5.99 a month to $7.99 a month on October 4th.

They are indicating that two new features are included for that price:
1. New Equipment upgrade every two years at no additional cost.
2. New Unintentional and accidental damage from the handling of the Directv system.

Both sound like massive BS to me since the small print indicates that you will be locked into another 24 month contract by taking advantage of #1, and what the heck does #2 even mean?

Looks like I will finally be cancelling my protection plan.

You can see more information about this here: directv.com/TXProtection. Hmm, wonder if this is just in Texas??? The webaddress gets redirected to: http://www.directv.com/txprotection/pdf/Texas_BuckSlip.pdf


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

#2 sounds like the "dog ate my remote" problem will be covered.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

cariera said:


> #2 sounds like the "dog ate my remote" problem will be covered.


Yeah. The dog ate your remote or you dropped your receiver or you ran over the satellite cable with your lawn mower, that is now covered. Before those options were chargable. Well worth the additional $2 you'll be paying IMO. But I am a bit biased...

Also free upgrade every two years is good, yes there is a two year commitment but you'll have that any way if you do a paid leased receiver. No idea on if you'd get an HR21 replacing an HR22 but I'm sure that would be an option! =P


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If upgrade actually meant better model, and not you might get an HR21 as an upgrade to an HR22, it might have some worth.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

Here is the fine print on the free upgrade:

Your upgrade can range from any additional receiver up to an Advanced Whole Home HD DVR which
may include up to three (3) client receivers.
• Any upgrade to your DIRECTV system, including those offered as benefit of the Plan, will reset your
DIRECTV programming commitment to two (2) years and any applicable monthly fees as a result of the
upgrade. You will be subject to the terms of your DIRECTV customer agreement including monthly equipment
fees and early termination fees.
• Electing to upgrade as set forth above does not automatically extend your term commitment under
the Plan.
• Dedicated technical troubleshooting professionals available 24 hours a day 7 days a week.

Doesn't the next to last bullet contradict the one above it?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

txfeinbergs said:


> Here is the fine print on the free upgrade:
> 
> Your upgrade can range from any additional receiver up to an Advanced Whole Home HD DVR which
> may include up to three (3) client receivers.
> ...


It sounds like it, but I think what that means is you're not required to keep the plan for another 12 months, "Extend your commitment under THE PLAN"
I think it's poor wording, you'll definitely have a 24 month agreement on any equipment upgrade for leased equipment. The only thing I can see it not requiring an agreement for is say a whole home upgrade where all you need is a SWM and Decas, all equipment already being MRV compatible.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The communications just started going out and it's a specific market rollout so it's not national. Which is why there hasn't been anything posted yet. You're probably one of the first customers to get the notification.

Upgrades still fall under the same upgrade plan that is currently in place so this is not a new system it just automatically enables you for a free upgrade every 24 months. This is the first time there's been a guaranteed time frame that any and all customers, who subscribe to PP, would be able to know 100% they're eligible for a free upgrade that is backed up in writing.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

txfeinbergs said:


> Here is the fine print on the free upgrade:
> 
> Your upgrade can range from any additional receiver up to an Advanced Whole Home HD DVR which
> may include up to three (3) client receivers.


That means an HR34, plus up to three of the not yet released HR34 clients, if I read it correctly....


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> The communications just started going out and it's a specific market rollout so it's not national. Which is why there hasn't been anything posted yet. You're probably one of the first customers to get the notification.
> 
> Upgrades still fall under the same upgrade plan that is currently in place so this is not a new system it just automatically enables you for a free upgrade every 24 months. This is the first time there's been a guaranteed time frame that any and all customers, who subscribe to PP, would be able to know 100% they're eligible for a free upgrade that is backed up in writing.


...except it's not clear to me what D* thinks an "upgrade" is.

I have an HR20-700, HR21-100 and HR20-100 as well as an H21-200.

From my perspective, the only "upgrade" that is real would be to the HR24 and the H24 or H25. Simply replacing what I have with refurbs of similar models is not an "upgrade" to my way of thinking.

Is this just another example of D*'s "doublespeak"? Sometimes I think DirecTV was founded by people who worshipped Orwell's Animal Farm.

BTW, I do and have subscribed to the PP for many years.

Somehow, I doubt I'll see a "real world" upgrade in this new (and more expensive) PP. I don't much care for an increased premium with the added insult to my already compromised intelligence with a phony "upgrade" offer.

If, by some oversight, I have a jaded perception of D*'s definition of an upgrade, and I really will get an "upgrade", I'm prepared to get out my crow fork and go to work.

I'm afraid this is just more BS. First it was the non-renwal of a renewal of the 24 month free HD Access that had to be "explained away", and now we get a non-upgrade upgrade offer.

Have these people no shame?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

hasan said:


> ...except it's not clear to me what D* thinks an "upgrade" is.
> 
> I have an HR20-700, HR21-100 and HR20-100 as well as an H21-200.
> 
> ...


DIRECTV has 5 levels of receivers currently.

SD
SD DVR
HD
HD DVR
HMC

An upgrade is going from one receiver type to another. DIRECTV does not care about model numbers as they are all functionally equivelant. The HR20 does have OTA in it so if it were being replaced for a technical reason you would get another or an AM 21. Since it cannot do 3D they can be swapped with a 3D capable receiver when appropriate. The HR20 is also no longer recoverable so as they go through the system these scenarios will be less likely. I only bring them up because people like to point out that.

So it is an upgrade it's just not a replacement program to get you the "latest and greatest" model numbers.

Like equipment should not be ordered to replace itself unless it's due to a technical problem. Hence not an upgrade.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

So let me get this correct:

With the PP, I can upgrade(?) every two years for no additional charge but a new 2 year commitment. Since I haven't upgraded since MRV came out, which I believe was longer than 2 years ago (correct me if I'm wrong), I should be able to upgrade my H24 to a HDDVR when this goes in effect.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jagrim said:


> So let me get this correct:
> 
> With the PP, I can upgrade(?) every two years for no additional charge but a new 2 year commitment. Since I haven't upgraded since MRV came out, which I believe was longer than 2 years ago (correct me if I'm wrong), I should be able to upgrade my H24 to a HDDVR when this goes in effect.


More information will be available when it launches. There are still specifics whch haven't been defined. This is one of those.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"Shades228" said:


> More information will be available when it launches. There are still specifics whch haven't been defined. This is one of those.


So letters are going out to some customers, yet the program specifics are still TBD? Good grief.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

raott said:


> So letters are going out to some customers, yet the program specifics are still TBD? Good grief.


Not sure if TBD is correct but perhaps TBC (to be communicated) is more appropriate.


----------



## rgs825 (Jul 25, 2012)

raott said:


> So letters are going out to some customers, yet the program specifics are still TBD? Good grief.


Sounds like the same person who sent out the "you will be getting 2 years of HD for free" postcards decided that fiasco wasn't enough of a mind game. :nono2:


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

rgs825 said:


> Sounds like the same person who sent out the "you will be getting 2 years of HD for free" postcards decided that fiasco wasn't enough of a mind game. :nono2:


+1


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

ub1934 said:


> +1


There is one other fine print item that may interest you. You have to be enrolled in the Protection plan for 12 months before you are eligible for the free receiver upgrade:

"Being enrolled in the Plan for greater than twelve (12) consecutive months also allows you to upgrade
your DIRECTV hardware every (2) two years from the initial date of installation of your DIRECTV system or
from the date of any prior upgrade received."

Also, the letter states you have to wait until after October 4th to find out what your free receiver upgrade options are.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> DIRECTV does not care about model numbers as they are all functionally equivelant.


So are a Pinto and a Lexus.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I own three of my HD DVRs and according to the current PP when one of them fails and is replaced I will also own the replacement receiver with no commitment extension. I wonder if they will now try to wiggle on this provision.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jon J said:


> I own three of my HD DVRs and according to the current PP when one of them fails and is replaced I will also own the replacement receiver with no commitment extension. *I wonder if they will now try to wiggle on this provision*.


I own 5 different units here as well...and as far as what I have read...nothing on that front will be changing.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

It looks like when my contract is up, in a year, I should be able to upgrade from an H25 to an HRxx without paying any money upfront. But I guess that would lock me in for another two years contract. I already have MRV with swm. I don't know what I'm going to do since Sinclair Broadcasting contract will eventually come up and they have all providers by the yang yang since they own local affiliates all over the U.S. I may want to go over the air, but we shall see.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

n3vino said:


> It looks like when my contract is up, in a year, I should be able to upgrade from an H25 to an HRxx without paying any money upfront. But I guess that would lock me in for another two years contract. I already have MRV with swm. I don't know what I'm going to do since Sinclair Broadcasting contract will eventually come up and they have all providers by the yang yang since they own local affiliates all over the U.S. I may want to go over the air, but we shall see.


It could come up soon. Not saying that the contract terms are similar, but in 2009, they signed an agreement with DirecTV on May 26, and with Dish on the 29th. Of course it's completely possible that DirecTV's contract covers more years. Before 2009, they signed a deal in April 2005 with DirecTV.

But, Dish was able to sign a deal with Sinclair, so I would be surprised if DirecTV will have an issue.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

txfeinbergs said:


> You can see more information about this here: directv.com/TXProtection. Hmm, wonder if this is just in Texas??? The webaddress gets redirected to: http://www.directv.com/txprotection/pdf/Texas_BuckSlip.pdf


The fine print in this link says: "**All DIRECTV offers require 24-month agreement. Offer ends 4/3/13." Why would this end on 4/3/13?


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

This increase means I'll be saving $5.99


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

242424 said:


> This increase means I'll be saving $5.99


I smell what you're cookin'


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

To me, the idea of paying $2/month more or of even having the protection plan at all would be a lot more compelling it the "no cost upgrade" meant that I could replace, say, an HR 21 with an HR 24 or even if I could be guaranteed that, if my HR24 died, it would be replaced with another HR24. As it is, it is still the case that, if my HR24 dies, it could still be replaced with an HR21. And it also would seem to mean that, over a 2 year period, those with the protection plan will paying an extra $48 to possibly get, say, an HD receiver replaced with a an HD DVR at what might be a slight reduction in what would be the cost without the protection plan, but that won't necessarily even be the case because many are routinely offered free DVR upgrades anyway.

It would appear to me that the "revised" protection plan costs and details are merely a way to increase the already high profit margin that DIRECTV realizes from the protection plan with the added bonus to DIRECTV of adding another way to lock customers into a new 24 month contract.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Easy answer-
When you lose 52,000 customers (they) have to make up the revenue loss!

looks like a $72 a years saving if dropped -is a no brainer.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

"lesz" said:


> To me, the idea of paying $2/month more or of even having the protection plan at all would be a lot more compelling it the "no cost upgrade" meant that I could replace, say, an HR 21 with an HR 24 or even if I could be guaranteed that, if my HR24 died, it would be replaced with another HR24. As it is, it is still the case that, if my HR24 dies, it could still be replaced with an HR21. And it also would seem to mean that, over a 2 year period, those with the protection plan will paying an extra $48 to possibly get, say, an HD receiver replaced with a an HD DVR at what might be a slight reduction in what would be the cost without the protection plan, but that won't necessarily even be the case because many are routinely offered free DVR upgrades anyway.
> 
> It would appear to me that the "revised" protection plan costs and details are merely a way to increase the already high profit margin that DIRECTV realizes from the protection plan with the added bonus to DIRECTV of adding another way to lock customers into a new 24 month contract.


The protection plan reps state the policy on replacements is an HR24 or HR34 will be replaced with the same model.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

242424 said:


> This increase means I'll be saving $5.99


LOL .... maybe $109+ for me. My receivers are all owned so I need to keep the PP. We still have the "annual February increase" to look forward to.

I guess they will blame this increase on the high cost of corn due to the drought. :lol:


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Blurayfan said:


> The protection plan reps state the policy on replacements is an HR24 or HR34 will be replaced with the same model.


But I've seen multiple reports on this board from people who say that they had HR24s that were replaced with other older DVRs. I think that those who followed up generally eventually got an HR24, but they had to work to make that happen.

Actually, I don't mind, at all, seeing DIRECTV increase the protection plan charge. Nobody is twisting my arm and forcing me to sign up for it. I've never had it in the past, and I never will have it. DIRECTV has a responsibility to make its bottom line as positive as it can, and I'd rather see them increase the charges for for something that is a true option than to increase the cost of programming packages (more than they already do) or monthly charges for something like the DVR fee, which I can't opt out of without impacting the level of service that I'm getting from DIRECTV.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

lesz said:



> But I've seen multiple reports on this board from people who say that they had HR24s that were replaced with other older DVRs. I think that those who followed up generally eventually got an HR24, but they had to work to make that happen.


I don't recall seeing any posts like that and I'm on here a lot. I've had a couple HR24's replace, one just last week, and I've always gotten another HR24.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> DIRECTV has 5 levels of receivers currently.
> 
> SD
> SD DVR
> ...


Thanks for the info. So, if one already has an HD-DVR, and they are all considered "equivalent", then the only free upgrade is to an HMC. If true, that would be fine. If I understand you correctly, since I've had the PP so long, I should qualify for a free HR34? If not, then waiting another two years, would I then qualify for a free HR34?

If not, then what upgrade path is there for me that is free?

It appears from your description that the only "upgrade" once one has an HD-DVR is the HMC (currently the HR34). If it is free, I'm preparing my crow in anticipation.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

They are giving me price protection. Charging me the $7.99 but rebating me $2. For how long? I don't know.

I'm keep the plan regardless. Just a few months ago they replaced one of my my owned receivers for free without extending my contract.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"Chris Blount" said:


> They are giving me price protection. Charging me the $7.99 but rebating me $2. For how long? I don't know.
> 
> I'm keep the plan regardless. Just a few months ago they replaced one of my my owned receivers for free without extending my contract.


My letter said the October bill would have the date on it.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> So are a Pinto and a Lexus.


LOL. I was thinking more like Chevette (HR21, 22, 23) vs. Corvette (HR24).

Regardless, with 12 receivers I probably will keep it for awhile. Shipping is always paid for too.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

hasan said:


> Thanks for the info. So, if one already has an HD-DVR, and they are all considered "equivalent", then the only free upgrade is to an HMC. If true, that would be fine. If I understand you correctly, since I've had the PP so long, I should qualify for a free HR34? If not, then waiting another two years, would I then qualify for a free HR34?
> 
> If not, then what upgrade path is there for me that is free?
> 
> It appears from your description that the only "upgrade" once one has an HD-DVR is the HMC (currently the HR34). If it is free, I'm preparing my crow in anticipation.


Adding another room would also be an upgrade.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Adding another room would also be an upgrade.


Just to make sure I have this right:

For an existing customer who has an HD DVR, and has had the PP for 2 years or more, the HMC/HR34 would be a free upgrade. Similarly adding another room of HD-DVR or would it just be another room of HD receiver (non-DVR), be the upgrade.

If either or both of these are accurate, then I was jaded by prior offers, and in fact wrong about the nature of the offer.

The next test, of course, will be to call and put this information to the test.

I plan on replacing my aging HR20-700 with an HR34. I'm fully SWiM/DECA and internet connected, so all I need is the box (don't really need the CCK either as the HR34 will be located all off two feet from my router.

I wonder if they will come out and do the install, or just ship me the box? Either would be fine with me.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"RAD" said:


> I don't recall seeing any posts like that and I'm on here a lot. I've had a couple HR24's replace, one just last week, and I've always gotten another HR24.


I hadn't heard of anyone having a HR24 replaced with anything but a HR24. Like there was for the HR20 (OTA), when replacing a HR24 there is a flag for the CSR that can be checked so that the replacement will be a HR24.

- Merg


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

hasan said:


> Just to make sure I have this right:
> 
> For an existing customer who has an HD DVR, and has had the PP for 2 years or more, the HMC/HR34 would be a free upgrade. Similarly adding another room of HD-DVR or would it just be another room of HD receiver (non-DVR), be the upgrade.
> 
> ...


I never said that going from an HD DVR to a HMC would be free you're taking some liberal inferring of what I've said and the offer saying there is a free upgrade. I stated that DIRECTV considers an upgrade going to another type of receiver. I then stated that adding another room of service also constitutes an upgrade. I also stated that the details of this upgrade are not available at this time.

The details of this upgrade and what is, and isn't, eligible for have not been released publicly at this point. When the service changes in October more information will be forth coming at that time.



The Merg said:


> I hadn't heard of anyone having a HR24 replaced with anything but a HR24. Like there was for the HR20 (OTA), when replacing a HR24 there is a flag for the CSR that can be checked so that the replacement will be a HR24.
> 
> - Merg


Unlike OTA there is not an option that an agent has to do anything with. The 24 series get priority to be replacements for the same kind. However if the warehouse is out they will ship another model and a DECA if needed. H25's follow the same rule. So the possibility of getting another receiver does exist it is however unlikely unless in an extreme situation. Having Protection Plan or not does not change this.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll have to evaluate keeping the PP in October. Make that November after Hurricane season.

Given that I have an HR34, HR24's and a H25, I wonder what upgrade I would be entitled to?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> They are giving me price protection. Charging me the $7.99 but rebating me $2. For how long? I don't know.
> 
> I'm keep the plan regardless. Just a few months ago they replaced one of my my owned receivers for free without extending my contract.


Until your first 12 months are up due to the fact you would be penalized if you canceled.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I never said that going from an HD DVR to a HMC would be free you're taking some liberal inferring of what I've said and the offer saying there is a free upgrade. I stated that DIRECTV considers an upgrade going to another type of receiver. I then stated that adding another room of service also constitutes an upgrade. I also stated that the details of this upgrade are not available at this time.
> 
> The details of this upgrade and what is, and isn't, eligible for have not been released publicly at this point. When the service changes in October more information will be forth coming at that time.


Well, if that's not the case, then there is no "free upgrade" path for HD-DVR users, except adding a room, and that's much more an expansion than an upgrade. Now that I think about it, we will have to wait and see what the offer is, as everything now is speculation, except for those who have received the notice (and why they received it and no one else did, and why it relates to October, etc.)

More communication issues? A non-notice notice? Since i haven't seen it, or seen it fully quoted, I'm going to avoid this entire discussion, as anyone can add to or subtract from the so-called offer at will, to make it appear whatever their investment or disappointment might be.

More fodder for idle speculation. Let's hope the news is better than last time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The protection plan is fundamentally....insurance.

I've had it for years, and it has paid for itself and then some (1 HD DVR replacement, 1 Dish LNB replacement, etc.) - no cost.

With all owned hardware here...it's a no brainer to assure replacement of any failed equipment. For lease customers, it's also peace of mind for equipment service of a comparable similar nature.

There are people who fail to have insurance for various things...and they run the risk of paying for it when something goes wrong. That the choice people just need to make in this case - what happens when something happens?

I'd rather know I'm protected, but that's an individual choice.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The protection plan is fundamentally....insurance.
> 
> I've had it for years, and it has paid for itself and then some (1 HD DVR replacement, 1 Dish LNB replacement, etc.) - no cost.
> 
> ...


+1......Like any type of insurance it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"MysteryMan" said:


> +1......Like any type of insurance it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


No, it's not. Since many of the things the protection plan provides D* has a history of doing for free. (ie waiving service call and waiving shipping). I've had a couple of service calls and had some receivers replaced and not once (without asking) have I paid for either. I have about $1000 more in my pocket right now for not having the protection plan.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

raott said:


> No, it's not. Since many of the things the protection plan provides D* has a history of doing for free. (ie waiving service call and waiving shipping). I've had a couple of service calls and had some receivers replaced and not once (without asking) have I paid for either. I have about $1000 more in my pocket right now for not having the protection plan.


I guess you missed post #43.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Every year we see the programming cost increases and other increases such DVR fees without any increase in service or value.

But at least with the PP increase, there appears to be some other value coming along with it. When the final terms come out later on, we may find the $2 is a good value. Time will tell.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> If upgrade actually meant better model, and not you might get an HR21 as an upgrade to an HR22, it might have some worth.


Can't, the 21s have smaller, 320GB, HDDs than the 22s, 500GBs, do. Can't consider going to a smaller HDD an upgrade. Of course, I'm using logic here...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> DIRECTV has 5 levels of receivers currently.
> 
> SD
> SD DVR
> ...


So, if I have all 24s, what would I get? I don't want a 34.

By the way, have I ever told you what I think of D*'s "functionally equivalent" opinion?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> So are a Pinto and a Lexus.


Part of my argument. That phrase is just obnoxious.

Rich


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

hasan said:


> Well, if that's not the case, then there is no "free upgrade" path for HD-DVR users, except adding a room, and that's much more an expansion than an upgrade. Now that I think about it, we will have to wait and see what the offer is, as everything now is speculation, except for those who have received the notice (and why they received it and no one else did, and why it relates to October, etc.)
> 
> More communication issues? A non-notice notice? Since i haven't seen it, or seen it fully quoted, I'm going to avoid this entire discussion, as anyone can add to or subtract from the so-called offer at will, to make it appear whatever their investment or disappointment might be.
> 
> More fodder for idle speculation. Let's hope the news is better than last time.


The update is impacting a specific market and so people in that market will get the updates throughout the next month. Eventually it will roll out to more markets and more communications will go out.



Rich said:


> So, if I have all 24s, what would I get? I don't want a 34.
> 
> By the way, have I ever told you what I think of D*'s "functionally equivalent" opinion?
> 
> Rich


Yes I've seen your oppinion on it before and can understand it. For the 1% who truly care about such things it's not customer friendly. For the 99% who don't it's fine and the reduced costs help keep it that way.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Some of those 99% would care if they knew that there were in fact models that perform better than others


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

raott said:


> No, it's not. Since many of the things the protection plan provides D* has a history of doing for free. (ie waiving service call and waiving shipping). I've had a couple of service calls and had some receivers replaced and not once (without asking) have I paid for either. I have about $1000 more in my pocket right now for not having the protection plan.


A "history of doing it free" is not a promise, unless you can say 100 percent that it is always free for everybody then it is speculation on your part.

Besides the cost is minimal, just one less drink out or one less trip to a fast food joint to pay for it. I keep it for the simple reason it works for me, mileage may very for other people. In the end it is personal choice.

Yes it is the same as insurance, not sure why you think it is not. I pay auto insurance hoping to never have to use it, but it is there when I need it, I pay for the PP and hope I never have to use it, but it is there whenre I need it and I don;t have to play russian csr on the phone trying to get someone to offer me the repairs and truck roll for free.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Yes I've seen your oppinion on it before and can understand it. For the 1% who truly care about such things it's not customer friendly. For the 99% who don't it's fine and the reduced costs help keep it that way.


Gotta say thanx. That's the first intelligent defense of that hideously misleading phrase that I've ever read. Well said.

Rich


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

I've had the PP since I moved to "D" and don't mind the increase. Where I live in East TX. it's nice to have it with all the lightning and thunder storms we get through out the year.

I wouldn't mind maybe updating a couple of boxes for free if possible.Right now I have 1 HD/DVR-1 SD/DVR and 2 SD boxes.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Some of those 99% would care if they knew that there were in fact models that perform better than others


I think D* thinks if that phrase gets repeated enough it will become true. Could be true, get rid of the 21 series and it would be true. The difference in speed between the 20-700s (if you can find one that works properly) and the 24s is very noticeable, that's the big exception. The 20-100s, I won't comment on.

Rich


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> A "history of doing it free" is not a promise, unless you can say 100 percent that it is always free for everybody then it is speculation on your part.
> 
> Besides the cost is minimal, just one less drink out or one less trip to a fast food joint to pay for it. I keep it for the simple reason it works for me, mileage may very for other people. In the end it is personal choice.
> 
> Yes it is the same as insurance, not sure why you think it is not. I pay auto insurance hoping to never have to use it, but it is there when I need it, I pay for the PP and hope I never have to use it, but it is there whenre I need it and I don;t have to play russian csr on the phone trying to get someone to offer me the repairs and truck roll for free.


I never said it wasn't insurance. I was talking about the assertion that it is always better to have it and not need it.

I can make (and many others have made) a strong case that it is an utter waste of money for anyone who doesn't own a receiver.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

raott said:


> I never said it wasn't insurance. I was talking about the assertion that it is always better to have it and not need it.
> 
> I can make (and many others have made) a strong case that it is an utter waste of money for anyone who doesn't own a receiver.


Ah, but for those of us that do own HRs it is absolutely necessary, much more than the Premiere movie package that I use just for scripted shows.

Rich


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

lesz said:


> But I've seen multiple reports on this board from people who say that they had HR24s that were replaced with other older DVRs. I think that those who followed up generally eventually got an HR24, but they had to work to make that happen.
> 
> Actually, I don't mind, at all, seeing DIRECTV increase the protection plan charge. Nobody is twisting my arm and forcing me to sign up for it. I've never had it in the past, and I never will have it. DIRECTV has a responsibility to make its bottom line as positive as it can, and I'd rather see them increase the charges for for something that is a true option than to increase the cost of programming packages (more than they already do) or monthly charges for something like the DVR fee, which I can't opt out of without impacting the level of service that I'm getting from DIRECTV.


Not necessarily arm twisting - but when one of the DECA's went out on my whole home, the CSR said it would be a 49.95 charge for someone to come out instead of just sending me a new DECA for the HR21 - so I signed up for the protection plan to avoid that charge and the CSR said that I had to keep the protection plan for (I can't remember) how many months, or there would be a fee to cancel it


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

raott said:


> I never said it wasn't insurance. I was talking about the assertion that it is always better to have it and not need it.
> 
> I can make (and many others have made) a strong case that it is an utter waste of money for anyone who doesn't own a receiver.


Even if I did not own the recievers I would keep it - personal reasons, I don't do steep peaked roofs and I can let the tech work on the issue while I make money on billable hours work.

5.99 or 7.99 a month is minimal, one less drink out with friends or one less lunch out covers it for a couple of months

It boils down to personal choice and that is the final decision


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Even if I did not own the recievers I would keep it - personal reasons, I don't do steep peaked roofs and I can let the tech work on the issue while I make money on billable hours work.


Don't the T&M techs work on steep roofs?



wingrider01 said:


> 5.99 or 7.99 a month is minimal, one less drink out with friends or one less lunch out covers it for a couple of months


But then you've also had one less drink (pretty expenisve one) or lunch with a friend.



wingrider01 said:


> It boils down to personal choice and that is the final decision


True. But that shouldn't discourage an honest objective discussion of it's merits.

IMO, while a minimal benefit, this new upgrade wrinkle is the only real value the plan has ever offered (aside from the owned receiver loop-hole). But since my hardware is already "current" it would not add any for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> Don't the T&M techs work on steep roofs?


D* has become aware of OSHA's high work rules and ladder rules. Following those rules (actually regulations and highly enforceable with steep fines) makes it damn near impossible to work on roofs without taking the proper precautions. The installers in our area are aware of these rules and do abide by them. Whether they are contractors or not, they're still working for D* and subject to those rules and D* is liable for any injuries.



> True. But that shouldn't discourage an honest objective discussion of it's merits.


Problem with that statement is we don't get all that many "objective" reasons not to have the PP. I could make the same argument for not having auto insurance, I've never had an accident (sober) and I could say I don't need auto insurance based on that. I could also say I don't need life insurance since I have never died. I could go on and on, but I'm sure you get the idea. Just because something has never happened that the PP would cover doesn't mean it's not a good thing to have.

Rich


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Rich said:


> D* has become aware of OSHA's high work rules and ladder rules. Following those rules (actually regulations and highly enforceable with steep fines) makes it damn near impossible to work on roofs without taking the proper precautions. The installers in our area are aware of these rules and do abide by them. Whether they are contractors or not, they're still working for D* and subject to those rules and D* is liable for any injuries.


The point is that regardless of PP status, YOU don't have to do it. To have the protection plan because YOU don't want to climb on a steep roof is not a valid justification for it. The same tech is going to do the job on a service call, so the only consideration is does it (or other things) happen enough to warrant paying the PP fee instead of paying for the services if/when rendered.



Rich said:


> Problem with that statement is we don't get all that many "objective" reasons not to have the PP. I could make the same argument for not having auto insurance, I've never had an accident (sober) and I could say I don't need auto insurance based on that. I could also say I don't need life insurance since I have never died. I could go on and on, but I'm sure you get the idea. Just because something has never happened that the PP would cover doesn't mean it's not a good thing to have.
> 
> Rich


That's primarily because there really aren't too many "reasons" to have it or not have it, it all boils down to money. If you have owned receivers or other high-dollar installation pieces, then it can be considered an "insurance policy" of sorts, but for the vast majority of subscribers, it is simply a waste of money. Their leased receivers are the only relatively high failure component and they are covered under the lease agreement.

Comparing to auto-insurance is ok in some respects, but all-in-all it is not a valid comparison because one of the primary functions of auto insurance is to protect against the very real risk of financial ruin if you are at fault in an accident. The replacement or repair costs of the vehicles is minimal compared to the liability for injuries caused. So the idea of paying an affordable amount each year to protect from that risk is a valid concept. However, paying more than the entire replacement cost of the "uncovered" components of the system every 2 years is not.

In auto insurance terms, having the protection plan is the equivalent of paying $10,000 to $15,000 a year for insurance that would only cover the repair or replacement of YOUR $30,000 vehicle. Would you pay that, or just take your chances and pay for whatever repairs are needed during the 2 years?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

I tend to share BattleScott's view. Perhaps a better comparison is to the extended warranties that retailers tend to push on folks. Doesn't mean a person is wrong to choose it, but is it definitely a profit center for those offering. Still...If it makes one sleep better, it might be worth it to that person.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Rich said:


> Problem with that statement is we don't get all that many "objective" reasons not to have the PP. I could make the same argument for not having auto insurance, I've never had an accident (sober) and I could say I don't need auto insurance based on that. I could also say I don't need life insurance since I have never died. I could go on and on, but I'm sure you get the idea. Just because something has never happened that the PP would cover doesn't mean it's not a good thing to have.
> 
> Rich


The objectivity comes purely in the math Rich. I'll preface it again, I'm speaking about those with leased receivers only. I know guys like you that have multiple owned receivers are in a different situation.

At most, replacing a broken receiver is going to cost $20. At most, re-alligning a dish is $49. In my experience, the equipment is fairly reliable. In 15 years of service, I've had approx 4 issues which consisted of two alignment issues, a broken R15 and a defective HR20. At most, I would have paid $140 (I actually paid zero). It would have cost me over $1000 in that time for the protection plan.

BattleScott hits it on the head as far as the auto comparison goes. There is no comparison. I pay $60 a month for $300 grand in coverage for auto which can prevent financial ruin in a catastrophic accident. Compare that with what $8 gets you with D*. It sure as heck doesn't get you $30 grand in coverage.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

wingrider01 said:


> 5.99 or 7.99 a month is minimal, one less drink out with friends or one less lunch out covers it for a couple of months


 Over the last few years and all the "auto-increases" of various fees they cumulatively add up to a *lot* less lunches out and not just one. Each "one lunch" minimal increase adds up to a weeks worth of food.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> Over the last few years and all the "auto-increases" of various fees they cumulatively add up to a *lot* less lunches out and not just one. Each "one lunch" minimal increase adds up to a weeks worth of food.


Maybe, maybe not, would have to run the accounting information on my assets to see just how accurate it is. Have more of a issue with the hourly increases in fuel and utilities that we get hit with then the yearly increases in option services. Would guestimate about 3 years of Directtv increases would equal 2 lunchs, not a week

I use both the plan and extended service warrenties and historically they have paid off in the long run for me. to utilize the services is a personal choice. I prefer having insrance to cover issues.

As far as the PP goes, very few years have passed that it has not paided for itself in no charge service calls, owned unit and leased unit replacements. SO personally it is a win / win situation for me, same with extended warrenty.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

bwaldron said:


> I tend to share BattleScott's view. Perhaps a better comparison is to the extended warranties that retailers tend to push on folks. Doesn't mean a person is wrong to choose it, but is it definitely a profit center for those offering. Still...If it makes one sleep better, it might be worth it to that person.


 I think the extended warranty to cover a big ticket item, with new technology, for example, is well worth it. Such was the case when Sony CRT televisions were having a flicker issue. The manufacturers waranty covered the CRT replacement, but they replaced them with the same defective CRTs. Those TV's sold at about $2,200 at that time.

To make a long story short, after several calls and part replacements that didn't fix the problem, my set was replaced a year later. I think the manufacturer would have stopped fixing my set after the first year, and I would have been up the creek. Sony stopped using the defective CRT's and began using CRT's made by Panasonic. What happened they gave me credit at Circuit City, and I could buy whatever I wanted. But I knew, through another forum, that Sony had fixed the problem, so I got the Sony I have now. The replacement set is 9 years old and still going strong.

When I replace this set, I will definetly consider the extended warranty again.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

n3vino said:


> I think the extended warranty to cover a big ticket item, with new technology, for example, is well worth it.


Yeah. Although I typically prefer to "self-insure" rather than purchase extended warranties, I made an exception way back in the very early days of plasma TVs, when they cost a LOT of $$, the probability of defects was rather unknown, and the warranty cost was -- I felt -- within reason.

But with DirecTV, we aren't talking "big ticket" at all -- unless, as someone noted above, you have a bunch of owned rather than leased DVRs.

Still, if it makes somebody sleep better at night, and they don't mine paying, who am I to argue?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> I tend to share BattleScott's view. Perhaps a better comparison is to the extended warranties that retailers tend to push on folks. Doesn't mean a person is wrong to choose it, but is it definitely a profit center for those offering. Still...If it makes one sleep better, it might be worth it to that person.


The point I was trying to make was that D* has to allocate more resources to comply with the high work and ladders regulations. More resources cost more money and those waivers people get on installs and other jobs might not be that easy to get.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Yeah. Although I typically prefer to "self-insure" rather than purchase extended warranties, I made an exception way back in the very early days of plasma TVs, when they cost a LOT of $$, the probability of defects was rather unknown, and the warranty cost was -- I felt -- within reason.


We self-insure most things and buy all big ticket items with Amex because they double the manufacturer's warranties. Just had my newest Panny plasma fixed at no charge.



> But with DirecTV, we aren't talking "big ticket" at all -- unless, as someone noted above, you have a bunch of owned rather than leased DVRs.
> 
> Still, if it makes somebody sleep better at night, and they don't mine paying, who am I to argue?


I've got eight owned HRs and four leased HRs. I've gotta have it. The cost of it really doesn't factor into the decision.

Rich


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Rich said:


> I've got eight owned HRs and four leased HRs. I've gotta have it. The cost of it really doesn't factor into the decision. Rich


In your case, it's _definitely_ worthwhile. Somehow I think you are just a little atypical


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

wingrider01 said:


> Maybe, maybe not, would have to run the accounting information on my assets to see just how accurate it is. Have more of a issue with the hourly increases in fuel and utilities that we get hit with then the yearly increases in option services. Would guestimate about 3 years of Directtv increases would equal 2 lunchs, not a week
> 
> I use both the plan and extended service warrenties and historically they have paid off in the long run for me. to utilize the services is a personal choice. I prefer having insrance to cover issues.
> 
> As far as the PP goes, very few years have passed that it has not paided for itself in no charge service calls, owned unit and leased unit replacements. SO personally it is a win / win situation for me, same with extended warrenty.


Don't get me wrong. I have had the PP since day 1 and think it's worth it (especially since all my equipment is owned). My point was that every time DirecTV has an increase of a dollar or 3 or 4 here or a dollar or 3 or 4 there for one thing or another people usually chime in with:

Just buy one less pack of cigarettes or nickel bags of weed
It's less than one beer
It's only one less tunnel toll

And my favorite: If you can't afford it leave.

Just rubs me the wrong way. :sure:


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

TBlazer07 said:


> Don't get me wrong. I have had the PP since day 1 and think it's worth it (especially since all my equipment is owned). My point was that every time DirecTV has an increase of a dollar or 3 or 4 here or a dollar or 3 or 4 there for one thing or another people usually chime in with:
> 
> Just buy one less pack of cigarettes or nickel bags of weed
> It's less than one beer
> ...


+1


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

TBlazer07 said:


> Don't get me wrong. I have had the PP since day 1 and think it's worth it (especially since all my equipment is owned). My point was that every time DirecTV has an increase of a dollar or 3 or 4 here or a dollar or 3 or 4 there for one thing or another people usually chime in with:
> 
> Just buy one less pack of cigarettes or nickel bags of weed
> It's less than one beer
> ...





macfan601 said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> In your case, it's _definitely_ worthwhile. Somehow I think you are just a little atypical


True, but if they were all leased, I'd still have the PP.

Rich


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

So this is just in Texas? I haven't received anything here in MI about an increase.


----------



## directv newb (Jun 25, 2012)

As a newb to Directv I had made up my mind that I would pay the $5.99/month and not worry about it, but if the plan gets raised to $7.99/month I will have to cancel. I would not be able to stand seeing that $7.99 on my bill each month, it's kind of a mental thing with me I guess, the $5.99 was fine, but $7.99 not fine.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

SParker said:


> So this is just in Texas? I haven't received anything here in MI about an increase.


May just be in Texas as a trial, not sure. I know the link in my flyer was "TX" specific.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

raott said:


> The objectivity comes purely in the math Rich. I'll preface it again, I'm speaking about those with leased receivers only. I know guys like you that have multiple owned receivers are in a different situation.
> 
> At most, replacing a broken receiver is going to cost $20. At most, re-alligning a dish is $49. In my experience, the equipment is fairly reliable. In 15 years of service, .... It would have cost me over $1000 in that time for the protection plan.


I agree completely. As of November, I will be with DirecTV for 16 years. In that time frame, I've never needed a service call or a replacement receiver to fix a problem. This includes multiple hurricanes without needing a dish realignment (I did co-ordinate a roof replacement with an HD upgrade, which required a new dish anyway). The only thing that I've ever needed was a replacement BBC, which they replaced for free (no shipping charge either). Right now, I'm about $1,100 ahead of the game.

I realize that there are people who say that they need multiple dish realignments per year or have had many problems with receivers. It just hasn't happened to me or anyone else that I know, who are DirecTV customers. I also understand that there are people who are taking a bigger risk with their equipment because it is owned. But, given that I paid a total of $179 for all three of my HD DVR's, I don't think that there would have been any logical reason for me to want to own my receivers and take that chance.

IMO, unless you are in a high risk situation, the Protection Plan is a really bad form of insurance.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> I agree completely. As of November, I will be with DirecTV for 16 years. In that time frame, I've never needed a service call or a replacement receiver to fix a problem. This includes multiple hurricanes without needing a dish realignment (I did co-ordinate a roof replacement with an HD upgrade, which required a new dish anyway). The only thing that I've ever needed was a replacement BBC, which they replaced for free (no shipping charge either). Right now, I'm about $1,100 ahead of the game.
> 
> I realize that there are people who say that they need multiple dish realignments per year or have had many problems with receivers. It just hasn't happened to me or anyone else that I know, who are DirecTV customers. I also understand that there are people who are taking a bigger risk with their equipment because it is owned. But, given that I paid a total of $179 for all three of my HD DVR's, I don't think that there would have been any logical reason for me to want to own my receivers and take that chance.
> 
> IMO, unless you are in a high risk situation, the Protection Plan is a really bad form of insurance.


or like some of us, we own our equipment whcih makes it the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> or like some of us, we own our equipment whcih makes it the best thing since sliced bread


Yeah. That's why I wrote "I also understand that there are people who are taking a bigger risk with their equipment because it is owned. But, given that I paid a total of $179 for all three of my HD DVR's, I don't think that there would have been any logical reason for me to want to own my receivers and take that chance."


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, a hundred bucks a year for a "protection plan". You can get protection plans on refrigerators, flat-screen TV's and other equipment a lot cheaper-and they don't have a $20 S & H option if they break and you request a replacement!!

I'd just forget it and plan to pay for a service call if something goes wrong-you'll probably come out ahead in the long run.

And those "upgrade options" are a joke. You can weasel a new receiver out of DirecTV every couple years just because they lock you in for another 2 years when you do. And if the dog eats your remote you go on the web site and get a new one for what the "protection plan" costs for 2 months!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"ThomasM" said:


> Wow, a hundred bucks a year for a "protection plan". You can get protection plans on refrigerators, flat-screen TV's and other equipment a lot cheaper-and they don't have a $20 S & H option if they break and you request a replacement!!
> 
> I'd just forget it and plan to pay for a service call if something goes wrong-you'll probably come out ahead in the long run.
> 
> And those "upgrade options" are a joke. You can weasel a new receiver out of DirecTV every couple years just because they lock you in for another 2 years when you do. And if the dog eats your remote you go on the web site and get a new one for what the "protection plan" costs for 2 months!


If you have the protection plan there is no $20 S&H charge for a replacement.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, popping this thread back up to the top for an update. After an initial delay (the TX DirecTV Protection plan trial was supposed to go live October 7th) the new trial is now underway as of October 11th. My cost is now showing up as $7.99 a month for the Protection plan - that is the bad news.

The good news is that I am eligible for a completely free upgrade to the Genie HD-DVR and C-31 Genie Clients as part of the free equipment upgrade every two years. I expected a fight when I called into DirecTV, but the first CSR I got knew about the program as was able to authorize the equipment to ship out. I will just need to mail in my old receivers.

For those that say the Protection Plan isn't worth it, that might have been true in the past, but this is about $500 worth of equipment I am getting for free. That is a lot of $8 a month protection plan payments (in fact, $8 x 24 months, which is when I would once again be up for a free equipment upgrade is $192, so the new higher priced equipment plan is easily paying for itself and then some).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RAD said:


> I don't recall seeing any posts like that and I'm on here a lot. I've had a couple HR24's replace, one just last week, and I've always gotten another HR24.


I've seen those posts. They seem to get corrected if...if the person fights back. Who knows how many lemmings get screwed.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Adding another room would also be an upgrade.


What exactly does that mean? If I add another owned HR, I'm not gonna get recommitted. If I move an HR from one room to another, who's gonna know?

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Rich" said:


> What exactly does that mean? If I add another owned HR, I'm not gonna get recommitted. If I move an HR from one room to another, who's gonna know?
> 
> Rich


It means that if you order an additional receiver/DVR for another room, it is considered an upgrade. So, getting a free upgrade doesn't mean that you need to return any receivers you currently have. You can get the upgrade and add to what you already have.

- Merg


----------



## Bambler (May 31, 2006)

In my opinion, these "extended warranty" type purchases really don't make much financial sense from the consumer's perspective, but I know there's probably a lot of people (including those in my family) who don't mind purchasing them for that "extra piece of mind" I guess. 

But look at it this way: if you take even half the money you would pay for this recurring protection plan and put it in a simple savings account, I bet you would accrue more than enough funds to cover any unforeseen events necessitating a service call that may or may not occur. With interest no less.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Bambler said:


> In my opinion, these "extended warranty" type purchases really don't make much financial sense from the consumer's perspective, but I know there's probably a lot of people (including those in my family) who don't mind purchasing them for that "extra piece of mind" I guess.
> 
> But look at it this way: if you take even half the money you would pay for this recurring protection plan and put it in a simple savings account, I bet you would accrue more than enough funds to cover any unforeseen events necessitating a service call that may or may not occur. With interest no less.


I think it depends on the product. Here, where the chance of loss is not high and the cost of loss is not very high, it seems very expensive.

I do have a protection plan for my Iphone. In that case, the chance of loss is much higher (ie easy to drop the phone or for someone to steal it). The cost of the loss is very high as the replacement would be very expensive. In that case (for a fee that is actually less than the PP) it is worth it to me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> It means that if you order an additional receiver/DVR for another room, it is considered an upgrade. So, getting a free upgrade doesn't mean that you need to return any receivers you currently have. You can get the upgrade and add to what you already have.
> 
> - Merg


After I posted about that, it dawned on me what he meant.

Rich


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

raott said:


> I think it depends on the product. Here, where the chance of loss is not high and the cost of loss is not very high, it seems very expensive.
> 
> I do have a protection plan for my Iphone. In that case, the chance of loss is much higher (ie easy to drop the phone or for someone to steal it). The cost of the loss is very high as the replacement would be very expensive. In that case (for a fee that is actually less than the PP) it is worth it to me.


Yes, but as I stated a few posts above, the every 2 year free equipment upgrade has more than paid for the cost of the protection plan. I just view the protection plan as icing on the cake. I got a $300 HR34, plus 2 Genie Clients at $99 a piece. $0 out of pocket expense.


----------



## Bambler (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, I think it all boils down to your comfort level, risk tolerance and what you may consider a "value." My wife demands we purchase these no matter what it is; I can't convince her otherwise, but then again she pretty much controls the checkbook anyways...


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Davenlr said:


> So are a Pinto and a Lexus.


No they are not. A Pinto is a legacy SD receiver (probably a RCA DRD435RH) while a Lexus is a HD DVR (HR2X). What is a HR34? To me, it's a Rolls Royce or a Lamborghini.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> No they are not. A Pinto is a legacy SD receiver (probably a RCA DRD435RH) while a Lexus is a HD DVR (HR2X). What is a HR34? To me, it's a Rolls Royce or a Lamborghini.


But they all fit D*'s "functionally equivalent" deception. Put it this way, is the HR24-500 functionally equivalent to a 21-100? Which would you rather have?

Rich


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Every year.


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

txfeinbergs said:


> Ok, popping this thread back up to the top for an update. After an initial delay (the TX DirecTV Protection plan trial was supposed to go live October 7th) the new trial is now underway as of October 11th. My cost is now showing up as $7.99 a month for the Protection plan - that is the bad news.
> 
> The good news is that I am eligible for a completely free upgrade to the Genie HD-DVR and C-31 Genie Clients as part of the free equipment upgrade every two years. I expected a fight when I called into DirecTV, but the first CSR I got knew about the program as was able to authorize the equipment to ship out. I will just need to mail in my old receivers.
> 
> For those that say the Protection Plan isn't worth it, that might have been true in the past, but this is about $500 worth of equipment I am getting for free. That is a lot of $8 a month protection plan payments (in fact, $8 x 24 months, which is when I would once again be up for a free equipment upgrade is $192, so the new higher priced equipment plan is easily paying for itself and then some).


Where are you seeing this offer? I am not sure how to check my own eligibility.


----------

